# Kansas 4-H



## the-welchs (Oct 10, 2013)

We live in Kansas. My 7 year old wants a goat as a pet and for a 4-H project. Does anyone know if there are any reliable breeders in Kansas?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, what kind of goat are you looking for. Meat, dairy, or fiber?


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

the-welchs said:


> We live in Kansas. My 7 year old wants a goat as a pet and for a 4-H project. Does anyone know if there are any reliable breeders in Kansas?


Yea meat goat or boer goat they i really good show type I've done them well that what I raise but yea since I been doing 4h for 8 years and doing goats it a lot of fun and it fun and easy goat are really fun to so


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do need to have at least 2 goats. One goat usually doesn't do well. I would call the local 4H club and see if they can give you some names.


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You do need to have at least 2 goats. One goat usually doesn't do well. I would call the local 4H club and see if they can give you some names.


Oh okay


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If he wants a pet I would not start with a boer wether since they are typically terminal. I would go boer doe or dairy doe. Unless you can find some pygmy or pet class shows. I personally like meat goats but for a pet, they are a little big and can be hard for a 7 year old to hold on too. First, look at what you want from a goat and then look at what type of shows you have in your area. Honestly, a doe of some sort would my first try... I think nigerians would be good for a kid since they are small, easy to handle and very sweet little goats


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> If he wants a pet I would not start with a boer wether since they are typically terminal. I would go boer doe or dairy doe. Unless you can find some pygmy or pet class shows. I personally like meat goats but for a pet, they are a little big and can be hard for a 7 year old to hold on too. First, look at what you want from a goat and then look at what type of shows you have in your area. Honestly, a doe of some sort would my first try... I think nigerians would be good for a kid since they are small, easy to handle and very sweet little goats


Yea my billy goat is all by himself right now the girls have left the farm and he's very lonely so I have go out there some times and spend a little time with him but he's my boy so it okay for me to do that but it really hard to do that when I work and I I'm not home and he's in his pine crying cuzz he's by him self I feel really bad when that happen but when I get home it's feeding time so it make him happy when he see me getting out of the truck and going to there to him. And he's my world right now until the girls get back I love my baby boy I can't say that only more cuz he's not a baby 
So I wouldn't leave a goat by there self cuz they will start getting lonley and trying to get out to be around people or other animals cuz he's all by him self and I have to whatch him cuz he kind of like to jump out or get out so I would leave your goat by them self cuz they will get really lonley And don't septet twin goats cuz they will try to go though the fence or gate to get to each other cuz my baby boy has a twin sister and now that she not at the farm he a little lonley so it hard but I have fun spending time with him when it just me and him  ( love my goats ) :


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would look into getting a couple Nigerian Dwarf does. They are small and easy to handle and show. Not to mention they have all sorts of fun colors.  I would go to the local extension office and see if anyone has a goat club started. Though if he is only 7 he may have to show a pygmy goat. Depends on what grade he was in last year.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I would look into getting a couple Nigerian Dwarf does. They are small and easy to handle and show. Not to mention they have all sorts of fun colors.  I would go to the local extension office and see if anyone has a goat club started. Though if he is only 7 he may have to show a pygmy goat. Depends on what grade he was in last year.


Oh okay thank you


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

magpie said:


> Oh okay thank you


Okay thanks you may have to try that thanks


----------

